# Schwinn spoke size



## Chris (Oct 1, 2016)

I need to replace the spokes on my 61 Panther III and Corvette 5 Speed.

61 Panther III, Schwinn hub front and 2 Speed kick back on the rear. Think the correct Schwinn size would be 10 5/8" for the front hub (3 cross) and 10 1/4 for the rear 2 speed hub (3 cross). Both have S7 rims.

62 Corvette 5 Speed, Schwinn front hub and Atom low flange hub on the rear. Should be 10 5/8 for front hub (3 cross)....but don't know for the Atom hub.

Also, what is the original gage and plating?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 1, 2016)

sounds good so far... .080" dia.;  Message GTs58, he has many 5-speed 'vette knowledge.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 1, 2016)

All my 5 speed Corvettes with the Atom low flange rear hub have 10 5/8" spokes with three cross. I have some NOS Union spokes and it says 10 19/32" on the boxes. Mine are definitely not as bright as these. Rustless is printed on the box but I call it galvanized.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Schwinn-NOS-14ga-080-10-19-32-Union-spokes-bicycle-bike-balloon-tire/331813173940?_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226&_trkparms=aid=555014&algo=PL.DEFAULT&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=c7ff4021ef4b4d169f72c0b298b75f31&pid=100505&rk=1&rkt=1&


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 2, 2016)

WITH S-7 RIMS, 10 19/32 OR 1O 5/8 SPOKES WILL WORK FRONT FRONT & REAR.
BASED ON CROSS OVER THREE LACING.
SAME SIZE FOR S-2, BUT CROSS OVER FOUR LACING.


----------

